# looking for a photoshop of yellow S3



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

i use to have a photoshop of the back of a yellow S3, but my hard drive got erased and now i cant find it anywhere.. anyone else have something that sounds like it?
it had smoked tail lights and was lowered if that helps..


----------

